# Mbuna ID's Needed If You Can?



## After_Shock (Sep 12, 2007)

1st Pic - Any ideas, love this fish but he (think its a he!) is becoming extremely aggressive to everything in the tank so looks like will have to go.

2nd Pic - 2 Fish on the right hand bottom side, only had them a couple of weeks but lost the piece of paper when got them and cant remember what they are!

3rd Pic - 2 Fish on bottom left, big red one and the yellow ish one with a different coloured face, any ideas? Yellow ish one is getting heavily picked on by the fish in the first pic.

4th Pic - Fish on the bottom to the right hand side with the yellow fins?

Any help much appreciated, if you can say Male or Female aswell that would be excellent!


----------



## After_Shock (Sep 12, 2007)

No ideas on any of them!?


----------



## a7oneal (Dec 30, 2004)

The bicolored one in the second pic could be a Trophops sp. "Red Cheek."


----------



## jhunbj (May 16, 2005)

Ps. Saulosi is my guess on the first picture.


----------



## lovemycichlids805 (Apr 11, 2008)

Well the yellow ish one looks like it could be a yellow lab. But it looks like a hybrid (I have never seen one that looks like that, with it's face a different color). Either it's a hybrid or it is sick. The first one looks like a desmoni hybrid. Then again I am defiently not an expert.


----------



## lovemycichlids805 (Apr 11, 2008)

Ow Ow..I think the first one is a Pseudotropheus sp. "Elongatus Ornatus" check it out and tell me if it looks like yours. I personally think it does!


----------



## After_Shock (Sep 12, 2007)

a7oneal said:


> The bicolored one in the second pic could be a Trophops sp. "Red Cheek."


Thanks, seem to have a conclusive ID on that one so thanks for confirming!


----------



## After_Shock (Sep 12, 2007)

lovemycichlids805 said:


> Well the yellow ish one looks like it could be a yellow lab. But it looks like a hybrid (I have never seen one that looks like that, with it's face a different color). Either it's a hybrid or it is sick. The first one looks like a desmoni hybrid. Then again I am defiently not an expert.


Definately not a lab or sick, been the same colour for 9 months or so, turns out appears to be a Salousi which is changing sex, news to me!


----------



## After_Shock (Sep 12, 2007)

lovemycichlids805 said:


> Ow Ow..I think the first one is a Pseudotropheus sp. "Elongatus Ornatus" check it out and tell me if it looks like yours. I personally think it does!


Yeah everyone has said elongatus on that one so well done! Pic doesnt show much but its much bigger than a demasoni.


----------



## jhunbj (May 16, 2005)

After_Shock said:


> lovemycichlids805 said:
> 
> 
> > Ow Ow..I think the first one is a Pseudotropheus sp. "Elongatus Ornatus" check it out and tell me if it looks like yours. I personally think it does!
> ...


The body doesn't look like an elongatus to me, but can u post another picture in a different angle?

Here's a photo of my Ps. Elongatus w/ 9 vertical bars:


----------



## After_Shock (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice fish! Its probably the hardest fish to get a picture of in my tank other than the catfish but will try.

Did have a few demasoni in the tank before and they looked very different.


----------

